# invisibleSHIELD for Kindle



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

When I was in Las Vegas for CES last month, I met with Zagg, the makers of invisibleSHIELD.

I know invisibleSHIELD well from my other gadget site, Zunerama. InvisibleShield is one of the best-known and best-regarded protective films to go over gadgets.

They make invisibleSHIELD for iPods, Zune, cell phones, digital cameras, GPSs, watches... you name it! And - yes! They make it now for Kindle.

Link: *invisibleSHIELD







* (To see the Kindle products, use the left bar to go to 'Other', then 'Amazon'.)

You can get a screen-only film, which works for both the original Kindle and Kindle 2, as well as a full-body film for the original Kindle.

Some features:
* Scratch-Proof, patented film
* Military Grade
* Lifetime Guarantee
* No added bulk
* Improves grip
* Invisible protection

*Zagg has agreed to give KindleBoards a 20% discount on their products! It's for our members only, so I've posted it in our Members-Only board.

(Not a KindleBoards member yet? Register here!)
*
Here's some more info from the website:

_Your search for an Amazon Kindle case, skin, or cover is now over. ZAGG's invisibleSHIELD™ is an exceptionally clear and virtually indestructible film that will protect your Kindle from unsightly scratches. Our exclusive, patented film - with nano-memory™ technology - covers and shields your device, keeping it as pristine as the day you took it out of the box.

The precision pre-cut invisibleSHIELD applies directly to your Kindle, providing the toughest, most durable protection you will find. The invisibleSHIELD has its origins in the military, where it was used to protect high-speed helicopter blades from dust, dirt and debris. Now you can use that same powerful technology to protect your Kindle.

The invisibleSHIELD is only .2 millimeters thick making it the slimmest Kindle skin or Kindle cover of its kind. It is so tough that we back it with a lifetime guarantee. So, if it ever does wear or scratch, we will replace it for free, for the life of your device. And if you ever need to remove the invisibleSHIELD, no problem; it comes off clean and leaves no sticky residue.

If you're still not convinced, check out our demo video and see for yourself how strong ZAGG's invisibleSHIELD™ really is. _


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Does this clear shield cover the key board also? And are we SURE it will work on K2?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey, You take such good care of us !


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> Does this clear shield cover the key board also? And are we SURE it will work on K2?


Only one way to find out, you buy it and let us know how it works out. lol


----------

